# Need Help with draw length!?!?



## SailorHunter18 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bump! Really need some opinions and sound advice!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ok ,it looks long. even after turning my lap top side ways....lol. the wing span method just gets you close.the hand size is different on each person.. no one is the same.im guessing you shoot to the left when you miss...i see a few other issues, but do one thing and get it perfect then move on.


----------



## Jerodspc (Aug 31, 2015)

28.5 with the prime


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ill bet he closer to 28..


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Put it on a draw board and see what it actually is drawing. Some bows run long. I would shorten it up atleast .5" and see if you float pattern shrinks.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Go with the 28" cam. It'll draw a little closer to 28.5. Drawing 29" is more like 29.5 and 28.5 would be closer to 29. You're at least an inch long now.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Shorten your draw a little at a time till your aim tightens up. Nobody is looking through your peep but you.


----------



## SailorHunter18 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys, really appreciate the feedback. I decided on 28" cams since my bow on a draw board reads at 29.3" long, I figure after running the new cams I can make further adjustments if need be and fine tune to my true DL! Thanks again guys!


----------

